

Microsoft is using Chrome to develop mobile applications - georgehdd
https://plus.google.com/112305983902544350740/posts/W7qCq69GkBk

======
rowill
Is this surprising? I work at Microsoft and all development machines have
IE+Chrome+Firefox installed. Our products, like everybody else's, are required
to work on all browsers.

------
jeppebemad
Of course they are. I would be seriously worried of using M$ products if their
developers still used IE for development. That said, I yearn the day that IE
is happily buried in its own filth. No later than today I had spend 3 hours
fighting unexpected IE behaviour. Sigh..

------
_random_
Yeah, but they can afford to do that now :). This is what you get when you are
playing nice with all platforms.

IE/Chrome, Visual Studio/Sublime, ASP.NET/Node.js - who cares, just be a
Microsoft developer and be happily productive.

------
adrianlmm
Mostly becuase is sad to say, but mobile developers only test in Chrome these
days, so MS is practicly being forced to use it.

